# Let Deer Hang



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I know people who do this but I still don't understand it . The last two deer I butcher that were hung for 3 days were stinking and turning green . I wouldn't of eaten neither one of them .
Maybe if you skinned them out and hung them in a cooler I could understand then, but to leave the hide on them and to hang them in a tree where the sun could and would shine on them and the temp could go anywhere upto the 60's I don't get it .


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/outdoorskills/cooking/article/0,13199,455187,00.html


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Maybe if you skinned them out and hung them in a cooler I could understand then, but to leave the hide on them and to hang them in a tree where the sun could and would shine on them and the temp could go anywhere upto the 60's I don't get it .


Your right, that's no good. Temps have to be between 30-40, or else it's too warm.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

right, you need to have cold temps to let them hang any amout of time.
If its to warm out, get them in a cooler, fridge or cut it up.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Hang em in the garage/barn and keep an eye on the temps.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If it's going to be over 40 or so, I skin & quarter the deer ASAP and hang the meat in a spare "garage" refridgerator for several days before I cut it up. In fact, I'm starting to do that regardless just so I know it has been aged in a constant, safe temp. Sixty degrees & sunshine ............... that's just gross !!


----------

